# IVF in Czech Republic / Reprofit Clinic...



## Whitman2002

Hello Everyone,

My husband and I are American. We just found out that we need IVF and TESE to have children together. I was blown away by the high costs of these treatments in the US. So we did some research online and found this website - http://www.myivfalternative.com/. This woman (Mag) started an IVF coordination program with a clinic in Czech (where she is from) to help women who find themselves in financial distress dealing with fertility issues. The clinic is called Reprofit International - http://www.reprofit.cz/index.php?lang=en. It's crazy how much cheaper the procedures are over there - of course we would never want to sacrifice safety standards etc., but we realized we simply cannot be the only country that performs top notch fertility procedures. The program we found only takes 14 days to complete (in Czech). You start out on birth control while you're in the US, and then you start the follicle stimulating hormones 5 days prior to your trip. They mail you the medication from their pharmacy.

Has anyone else gone through the Reprofit International Clinic in the Czech Republic? I am curious about your experiences.

Aahhh, so many decisions&#8230;so little time.

***This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites***


----------



## Roo67

Hiya and welcome to the site

Have a look at the following link where you will see lots of threads on Reprofit, there are a lot of ladies on here who go there, have a read of their experiences.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0

Good luck

r x


----------



## GretaGarbo

Hi,

Welcome to the site! There are lots of us on here who have been to Reprofit, I'm currently 6 months pregnant following IVF at Reprofit in June   Do check out the link to the Czech Republic section of this forum, that Roo has given you. You'll find lots of threads on Reprofit - those currently there, those planning their future treatment, travel and accomodation details, medication questions etc. Elsewhere on the board there are several threads for ladies who are pregnant or have children following treatment at Reprofit. 

Everyone is very friendly, so do please pop along and introduce yourself. Most people on the site are planning (or did plan) the treatment themseleves via communicating directly with the clinic. Regarding IVF Alternative, there are a couple of people on the board who've gone through them and I have read at least a couple of bad experiences with them. However this is of course a personal decision. If you do decide to arrange the treatment yourself, you'll find that the doctors and assistants speak excellent English and reply in general very quickly to emails and phone calls. You'll have no problem communicating with them and between all the information the clinic gives you and all the information available on this board, it is not difficult to arrange your own treatment. Stepan - the doctor who normally deals with the overseas patients - will create a personal treatment plan for you and email you this, together with all other information about the treatment. He'll answer any questions you have and so will the women on the board   

If you are not needing DE and are using your own eggs, then there isn't a waiting list and the cost is very reasonable. Going to Reprofit is in no way sacrificing safety standards, the clinic follows European regulations, is very clean and modern and the success rates are very good. 

Good luck, going abroad for treatment feels very overwhelming to begin with but once you're armed with information its not so scary.

- Greta.


----------



## Ceri.

Whitman2002 and welcome to Fertility Friends 

You will receive lots of advice, info and opinions on the subject of IVF in Czech Republic, so please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

Take a look at the Reprofit thread that Roo gave you earlier 

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

Take a look at these boards too  *Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Ceri xx


----------

